# What to do with trimmings?



## carter651 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have lots of trimmings I need to get rid of, what do you recommend? But just seems like so much work, and hash does too. I guess I'm looking for the easiest way to get use of it??


----------



## Dirtfree (Jun 15, 2010)

CANNAButter is pretty easy. Just add butter and simmer for a couple of hours


----------



## vallilynn (Jun 15, 2010)

then you can make truffles w/the butter, good, or make tincure, recipes in grow bible, or theres a thread here cooking w/cannibus


----------



## chilltown (Jun 15, 2010)

Make hash !!!!


----------



## mconn333 (Jun 15, 2010)

or if u r that lazy throw 'em in a fire, total waste though.......i just make isop hash out my shit it dont take long. put trimmings in a clean pickle jar,barly cover with 91-99% rubbing alcohal, shake 30 seconds, drain through coffee filter on to pirex baking dish, wait a few hours for liquid to evap. scape solid with a razor blade and u r dun....besides the smokin it part


----------



## iscrog4food (Jun 15, 2010)

No iso hash for me thanks. I dont even like to smoke butane hash. I personally like to make bubble hash or co2 hash or sometimes ill break out the old crockpot coldfinger extractor. Bottom line if i wouldn't smoke it or eat it or drink it, why would i add it to something i am going to smoke, eat or drink? If your too lazy to do any of those methods then make cannabutter. Also you could just keep the sugar leaves (no fans) and smoke them in a dry spell or just grind em and add em to some brownie mix


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 15, 2010)

fill a tube that will fit like 2-4 ounces of trim. Coffee filter on one end and a cap with a tiny nail hole on the other. Run some Vector butane down and collect the hash oil in a pyrex dish. Easy, Fast HASHHH. 

can pm me for detailed instructions on how to make bomb hash oil


----------



## Blunted247 (Jun 16, 2010)

how do i get the powdery hash without using alcohol? lol.....i wouldnt wanna mix that. cant i use a blender with sum water n then strain it with a screen???? or freeze up the trimmings in a bag and then grind em all up with a grinder, scrap it off the bottom n blaze yea?

i duno anything about hash...this my 2nd harvest but 1st tryin to use the trimmings.


----------

